
Deep Learning: mathematics and neuroscience (2016) [pdf] - dangiankit
https://cbmm.mit.edu/sites/default/files/publications/Deep%20Learning-%20mathematics%20and%20neuroscience.pdf
======
dontreact
Lots of interesting points but I don't know if I agree with the conclusion: "
Beyond the case of Deep Learning, I believe that a concentrated effort on the
basic Science of Intelligence and not only on the Engineering of Intelligence
is high priority for our society "

In my view, it seems like the so-called "engineering of intelligence" is
continuing to prove extremely fruitful and racing ahead of the "science" of
intelligence. It may well be that models are growing in complexity beyond what
we can explain/understand theoretically.

Also, there are already a ton of extremely useful existing tools for
intelligence, and to me it seems like what's missing is not better algorithms
but more engineers to weave intelligence into more parts of life.

~~~
nojvek
Agree with the part or weaving more intelligence into parts of our life.

Although with the current wild west of collecting everything about everyone to
sell useless shit might be where all intelligence weaving might happen

------
thanatropism
Policy recommendation: whenever you read "deep learning" think something like
"Universal Regression". As in, really good curve-fitting.

------
nojvek
> Build robots that are ethical

This poses the question, are humans ethical and good for the planet? Fueled by
out genetic drives we cause more deforestation and earth movement than natural
forces. We farm animals in the millions and exploit them for our benefits in
tiny spaces causing a lot of psychological damage.

Before we go on to make smarter more powerful humans/robots should we ask
ourselves whether that is actually better for the planet?

------
bergie3000
I'm having trouble getting past the first sentence: "The problems of
Intelligence are, together, the greatest problem in science and technology
today."

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments here. Nitpicking the wording of an
article's first sentence is practically a caricature of the Internet
Dismissal.

~~~
PunchTornado
That is a very fair critique. I don't know how that sentence passed the peer
review without someone spilling coffee on their keyboard.

~~~
bognition
This isn't a peer reviewed paper

